# Plymouth police standoff with alleged gunman



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

From that wonderful news corporation who we can't quote...unfortunately there the only ones running this story right now. Pasting a link...

Police standoff on Summer Street with alleged gunman - Plymouth, MA - Wicked Local Plymouth

I have no personal knowledge of the events, but sounds like good cooperative police work between agencies judging by the sparse content.


----------

